# Lamb teeth grinding - Please help a new lamb owner!



## NewLambOwner (May 22, 2019)

Hi there,
I have had a look through the forums and can't find much similar and am requesting help.
I am raising a lamb that I found on the side of the road 3 weeks ago. She was 2.0kg (4.4lbs), barely moving, frozen and wet and had just been born with no sheep in sight. 

3 weeks on - She is now 4.9kg (10.8lbs) and thriving! Every afternoon she races up and down the house, plays with the dog and loves a cuddle. Once her back teeth (not sure what they are called) broke through.. she began grinding her teeth. I've read that this is the sign of pain but I don't understand what could be causing her pain.

She eats incredibly well, although is not at the reccomended amount of lamb milk replacer yet. She's always been a little behind the normal lambs feed wise. When we picked her up she was extremely skinny and unwell - but luckily had the full dose of colostrum replacer in the first 24 hours. 

Her poops - 
She has had textbook poops from what I have read so far. The dark coloured colostrum poops, which quickly changed to mustard coloured poops once she went onto milk replacer. At one point she had some loose stools (not watery - just not fully formed). Which fixed itself up quite quickly (within the day) - that was when her front teeth broke through.. could be a coincidence. The poo changes occasionally from formed but soft, to looser but still not watery.. seems to clear up in a few hours. 

She grinds her teeth when she is awake.. and I'm just not sure where to go from here. I would hate to think she is in pain and not do anything about it so any help is appreciated. 

and please be nice - this is my first lamb child! 

Thank you


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 22, 2019)

@Mike CHS. @Baymule. .....help is needed  please


----------



## Baymule (May 22, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. I have not experienced the situation that you are describing. If it is worrying you, take her to the vet for a check up, for your peace of mind.

How fortunate that you happened along and found her! Is she a wool or hair breed? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## Mike CHS (May 23, 2019)

I would do a fecal (or have one done) and see what her parasite load is since that seems to be the cause of most problems that you can't see an obvious cause for.


----------



## NewLambOwner (May 23, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. I have not experienced the situation that you are describing. If it is worrying you, take her to the vet for a check up, for your peace of mind.
> 
> How fortunate that you happened along and found her! Is she a wool or hair breed? Would love to see pictures.



Thanks for the advice! Will post an update below  

I believe she is a Merino, but again, I’m familiar with sheep! I do wildlife rescue in Australia, so very used to the wombats, kangaroos, possums and koalas - yet no idea on sheep although learning  

I will attach a photo from when we first picked her up and now. She was very skinny.


----------



## NewLambOwner (May 23, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I would do a fecal (or have one done) and see what her parasite load is since that seems to be the cause of most problems that you can't see an obvious cause for.


Hi Mike! Thanks for your advice. 
The afternoon that I posted this, she became lethargic and had a temperature of 40.1. Straight into the vet we went, and she had a slight gut infection although wasn’t showing any signs bar teeth grinding and temp. 
What I believed was teeth grinding the few weeks before must have been the lead up to this or possibly just how she is. As when she began having a temperature the teeth grinding became much louder and intense. I feel like an awful lamb owner! She has been treated now and is showing lots of signs of improvement - last night no playing, and today she can’t keep still. Fingers crossed as I know it can be touch and go with these little ones.


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2019)

Animals talk to you, if you listen. You listened and got her the help she needed. Hope she continues to improve, she sure is a cutie!


----------



## bethh (May 29, 2019)

She is adorable.


----------

